# my new training client - american cream draft **pics**



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

AWEEE!!!! Shes sooo cute!! How old are you??? You look young. And I'm jealous of your figure. I love the first draft...gorgeous!! How long have you been riding???


----------



## AQHAgirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh wow she's gorgeous, she would probably be so comfortable bareback. Really like your saddle too


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She's adorable. She has a very round belly.  

She looks big in comparison to you. How big is she? :wink:


----------

